# Event Photography HELP!?



## sarah_19_nz (May 28, 2013)

(I think this is the correct area to post this??... If not please move to appropriate place)

Heya people! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So last night my friend asked me if I would photograph her friends 21st Birthday Party! I haven't given an answer yet because this would be my VERY first paid job and quite frankly im pretty nervous! (but extremely excited at the same time!). I've only ever taking photos (mainly portraits) of my family and friends for FREE. This is a whole new ball game BUT I think I need something like this to 'Push start' my career that I so long for but am too scared to take the next step.

It is happening in September so I have a couple of months to get my head around everything. If it's anything like any 21st Ive been to it will take place inside a dark'ish venue, in the evening of course (she would want me from about 6pm - 11pm) So I have much to learn about how to capture great images in this kind of setting HELP!

I have a Nikon d7000 with an SB 910 speedlight, I also have a huge round 5 in 1 reflector. 

I know my settings will have to be worked out at the time BUT any tips and advice on what settings? what gear? How to shoot so that it doesn't just look like I'm there and I have a good camera? Can anyone tell me or point me in the right direction of some good 'event potography' tutorials? How to use the speedlight, on camera (as Ill be walking round all night getting candids) without creating harsh shadows and light? I know about bouncing off walls etc, but if that isn't possible how to cope in that situation.

Thanks girls and guys! I probably sound like a COMPLETE novice which I'm not and I've been told I don't give myself NEARLY enough credit for my work BUT I'm terrified of screwing up for this girl. I want great pics, not mediocre snapshots.


Cheers!

<3 you all


----------



## runnah (May 28, 2013)

Bounce your flash in manual mode. Use reflector to fill in darkness outside. Shoot in raw.


Also hide a ziploc bag in your purse and snag as much free food as possible.


----------



## tirediron (May 28, 2013)

I assume that "21st Birthday" and "darkish venue" mean a bar, club or similar.  If that's the case, then I would leave the 5in1 at home; it's just going to get in the way.  The D7K and SB910 should a be a more than adequare combination in and of themselves, but you don't mention lenses.  Club work isn't something I've done a lot of, but I would want FAST glass; probably a 50 1.4 and something fairly wide.  I'd also look for a TTL sync cord so that I could get the flash off of the camera, and hold it in one hand and the camera in the other (takes a little practice, but with a small camera like the D7K, it shouldn't be too difficult.  

I would also make sure I had a diffuser (IIRC the 910 comes with Nikon's standard "Tupperware" style diffuser cap; that would be a good starting point.  I've also used one of those small soft-boxes on a speedlight with decent results.  

If you do go with the TTL cord, make sure you fashion a wrist strap of some sort (and old boot-lace will work fine) so that if you lose your grip on the speedlight or have to drop it in a hurry, it doesn't go too far.  

Don't get too wrapped up in producing great works of art  out of images taken at a club birthday party; rather get comfortable with moving around and shooting so that you can produce decent, properly exposed images that don't reek of 'pop-up flash' and red-eye.  Spend some time in your basement or other similarly dark spot practicing exposures and get a feel for what shutter speed you will need to freeze motion and what speed you will need to impart motion (often times pictures of dancing work well if there's a little motion blur).  

Lastly - don't work for pay, that's a whole different dynamimc.  Tell your friend that you're happy to do it for the practice and if she likes the work, she can treat you to a bang-up dinner or a new dress or something like that.  

Oh yeah, don't forget to shoot RAW!


----------



## Pablomagnus (May 28, 2013)

I dont shoot nikon, but great thing you already own a speedlite thats gonna be the mostrar important factor. Are you u sing. Kit lens? Try using a médium iso setting so you can use as little flash as posible, tus having moré natural results. Bouncing flash si gong tohelp a lot, one factor thats gonna be problemátic also is autofocusing but your flash i hope has qn asist beam, i hace no idea how Dark its gong to be but try feo using in los lighting and negar darknes ir you hace trouble you can buy a head montes lamp to have Higuera contrast. Shoot raw, try adobe lightroom 5 beta, works great ir you miss an exposure by a step. Sorry for spelling my spanish iPad autocorrect is a país in the ass. Cheers forma Méx.


----------



## jaguaraz (May 28, 2013)

Wow tirediron, I'm not the OP but that is really helpful advice, delivered perfectly-  I will be in a similar situation soon and appreciate the tips, guidance and positive response to the OP.  Thanks.


----------



## Pablomagnus (May 28, 2013)

tirediron said:


> I assume that "21st Birthday" and "darkish venue" mean a bar, club or similar.  If that's the case, then I would leave the 5in1 at home; it's just going to get in the way.  The D7K and SB910 should a be a more than adequare combination in and of themselves, but you don't mention lenses.  Club work isn't something I've done a lot of, but I would want FAST glass; probably a 50 1.4 and something fairly wide.  I'd also look for a TTL sync cord so that I could get the flash off of the camera, and hold it in one hand and the camera in the other (takes a little practice, but with a small camera like the D7K, it shouldn't be too difficult.
> 
> I would also make sure I had a diffuser (IIRC the 910 comes with Nikon's standard "Tupperware" style diffuser cap; that would be a good starting point.  I've also used one of those small soft-boxes on a speedlight with decent results.
> 
> ...



excelent advice! Perhaps you could stablish the payafter having the results so ir you do lousy you can compensate. But your time is also worth something and ir you speedlite time at the party dribking and having fun you may not get the results your friend wants Esther commit fully or take your camera and tell her youll take a fer pics but not cover the whole  event. Also visit the venue in advance and try out your kit, the venue lights, and search for good spots for photo


----------



## CCericola (May 28, 2013)

I use a flash with one of these: Vello Bounce Dome (Diffuser) for Canon 580EX II Flash BD-C580II
The flash helps stop the action so I use a slower shutter speed to get good ambiant light. For instance I did a winter wedding, at night, with only DJ lights and some xmas lights. With everyone shaking their booty I was at 1/20th, f2.8, ISO 400, and ETTL flash to stop the action. I will try to post a few examples later when I can get to my other computer.


----------



## tirediron (May 28, 2013)

I recently came across this little item from Sunbounce (photo in use), and it looks like it might work very well for this sort of photography.  Reasonably priced too (especially for a Sunbounce product!).


----------



## leeroix (May 28, 2013)

1.4 is pretty thin DOF to keep people in focus. I shoot between 5.6 and 6.3 with iso around 600-800. more people = more fstop to make sure they are ALL in focus. rear curtain sync, flash on a cord hand held with diffuser. You can manipulate the settings rather easily between manual flash setting and TTL. drag the shutter around 1/5 to 1/20th of a sec to get light streamers and other effects -obviously increase shutter speed to get more clarity.


----------



## CCericola (May 28, 2013)

Ok here some examples.


----------



## CCericola (May 28, 2013)

Here is one where I turned off the flash and bumped up the ISO to 1600


----------



## leeroix (May 28, 2013)

This is what I'm talkin' bout...



party3 by keips66, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron (May 28, 2013)

That definitely works as a party shot - OP; take note!


----------



## sarah_19_nz (May 28, 2013)

Ooooh just got home to read all the comments! What awesome tips and advice! ... Im going to take some time after lunch to read through again properly and add any questions. Thanks for those who included photo examples they are great.... I'll be back soon!


----------



## Derrel (May 28, 2013)

SHoot your flash shots at ISO 400, 500, or 640. It gives faster flash recycle times, uses less battery power, actually shoots out less flash so people are not quite so blasted by the flash, and it allows the shutter, when "dragged" a bit (meaning,slowed down to the 1/20- to 1/40 second zone) to "pick up more ambient light" in the background.

Tirediron's suggestion of using the SB910 with the factory-supplied "cap" diffuser hand-held in the left hand is a good one. It's a classic way to move the flash "up", and to get the shadows to fall "down, and to the right", so that the shadow is not a big factor in the photos. But it also causes a bit of facial modeling, and looks a lot less ugly than flash in the hotshoe and blasting straight ahead. When shooting one-0handed like that, one thing that will make it easier is to wrap the neckstrap around your right hand two or three times, so that the camera is sort of stuck-to the right hand. Alternately, look into a camera hand strap:  Miscellaneous accessories for Nikon F4 / F4s /F4e


----------



## sarah_19_nz (May 28, 2013)

ok... Thanks again everyone. I will have to practice this fancy 'flash in one hand, camera in the other' thing! I use back button focusing so that maybe hard, might have to switch it back to shutter for the night? 

This is a FRIEND of a friend so I don't even know the girl... Not sure I want to do it for free, it is 5 hours of my time (and as a mum that's precious), petrol to get there etc! Perhaps just charge for my time? and of course give her all the images. I dunno... she would either get me (for cheap as chips!) or pay an already established photographer that would charge her an arm and a leg! hmmmmm.

I have the plastic cap diffuser for my speedlight which I will definitley use. I also have a strap on softbox thingy which looks ridiculous and its a bit bulky but would that be BETTER than the wee plastic cap diffuser? 

Thanks again, i'm going to practice now...


----------



## sarah_19_nz (May 30, 2013)

O.K so talking with her... she wants "photobooth" type shoots at the start when people arrive then just candids throughout the night. Sooooo to create that 'photobooth' look I guess i'll need to bring my lights/softboxes/backdrops won't I . What is the best setup for this? I use paper rolls (as backdrops) at home but transporting that and setting it up is going to be a pain in the ass right?!?!? What kind of material could I get to hang instead? colour? do I go for the curtain look all kinda ruffled or try to get a flat creaseless piece of fabric? HELP... I feel like all the gear that I will have to bring and be setting up is a lot of effort? Or is this just what people do?... (yep never done any paid work I'll just remind you again) 




 How easy is it to set up a 2 light/softbox setup with a massive backdrop?... it takes up so much room! I'll have to make sure she has the space too right?


----------



## sarah_19_nz (May 30, 2013)

Oh yeah and as for lenses... I have either a 50mm 1.8 OR a kit lens 18-105mm  which one? Thanks


----------



## Mach0 (May 30, 2013)

sarah_19_nz said:


> O.K so talking with her... she wants "photobooth" type shoots at the start when people arrive then just candids throughout the night. Sooooo to create that 'photobooth' look I guess i'll need to bring my lights/softboxes/backdrops won't I . What is the best setup for this? I use paper rolls (as backdrops) at home but transporting that and setting it up is going to be a pain in the ass right?!?!? What kind of material could I get to hang instead? colour? do I go for the curtain look all kinda ruffled or try to get a flat creaseless piece of fabric? HELP... I feel like all the gear that I will have to bring and be setting up is a lot of effort? Or is this just what people do?... (yep never done any paid work I'll just remind you again)  How easy is it to set up a 2 light/softbox setup with a massive backdrop?... it takes up so much room! I'll have to make sure she has the space too right?



Photo booths are easy.The posing is hard.  You can use a smaller seamless to transport.  If not, there's always muslin. If you are printing onsite, that's a huge commitment.


----------



## sarah_19_nz (May 30, 2013)

Mach0 said:


> sarah_19_nz said:
> 
> 
> > O.K so talking with her... she wants "photobooth" type shoots at the start when people arrive then just candids throughout the night. Sooooo to create that 'photobooth' look I guess i'll need to bring my lights/softboxes/backdrops won't I . What is the best setup for this? I use paper rolls (as backdrops) at home but transporting that and setting it up is going to be a pain in the ass right?!?!? What kind of material could I get to hang instead? colour? do I go for the curtain look all kinda ruffled or try to get a flat creaseless piece of fabric? HELP... I feel like all the gear that I will have to bring and be setting up is a lot of effort? Or is this just what people do?... (yep never done any paid work I'll just remind you again)  How easy is it to set up a 2 light/softbox setup with a massive backdrop?... it takes up so much room! I'll have to make sure she has the space too right?
> ...



Not printing on site. "a smaller seamless"... you mean just a smaller piece of fabric... what kind?


----------



## Mach0 (May 30, 2013)

sarah_19_nz said:


> Not printing on site. "a smaller seamless"... you mean just a smaller piece of fabric... what kind?



No I mean a smaller role of seamless paper. Just under 6 ft if I recall correctly. That should fit in the car.


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 30, 2013)

If you've done portraits but haven't yet photographed an event you might be better off to refer the friend to a more experienced event photographer. If you don't know what equipment you need and/or haven't used it yourself, and are asking on a message board how to do this, it doesn't seem like you're quite ready to take this on. 

You could get in some practice and experience taking some photos at events before you take on a paying job like this. You may have the ability to be able to develop skills to do event photography, but I think once you start getting paid it brings an obligation to meet clients' expectations and to produce professional quality results on a consistent basis.


----------



## Vtec44 (May 31, 2013)

I have the D7000 and have shot at ISO2000 w/ flash and low shutter speed 1/90 to get clear sharp images without the shutter drag effect (if that's what you want).  For indoor stuff, I prefer to use a slightly wider lens, like a 35mm f1.8DX or 24-70mm (36x105) if you want a bit of flexibility, to capture a bit more "feel" of the place.  You want to balance ambient light with your flash (typically 1/60 shutter speed) and don't over power the subjects with flash and create a dark surrounding.  You're at a bar/club, you want to capture the lights, the people, the surrounding, and the fun atmosphere.


----------



## sarah_19_nz (May 31, 2013)

vintagesnaps said:


> If you've done portraits but haven't yet photographed an event you might be better off to refer the friend to a more experienced event photographer. If you don't know what equipment you need and/or haven't used it yourself, and are asking on a message board how to do this, it doesn't seem like you're quite ready to take this on.
> 
> You could get in some practice and experience taking some photos at events before you take on a paying job like this. You may have the ability to be able to develop skills to do event photography, but I think once you start getting paid it brings an obligation to meet clients' expectations and to produce professional quality results on a consistent basis.




Thanks for the advice. When I say it's a paid job I'm talking MINIMAL as in transport costs and a little of my time. I wouldn't charge for ANY photos, she can have them all. This experience IS practice. This event is my 'trial' but I just don't feel like doing it for free considering it is 5 hours out of my evening (being a mum and having to get  up early etc etc that means something) Also the location is quite far away. So a minimal 'mates rates' fee would be the only thing I ask. I think I'm getting pretty good at studio style portraits, I think even worthy of charging people these days and I will be doing that at the start of the night for ALL her guests! That's gotta be worth some payment right? not to mention the HOURS I will spend photoshopping! 

What do you think?


----------



## sarah_19_nz (May 31, 2013)

Vtec44 said:


> I have the D7000 and have shot at ISO2000 w/ flash and low shutter speed 1/90 to get clear sharp images without the shutter drag effect (if that's what you want).  For indoor stuff, I prefer to use a slightly wider lens, like a 35mm f1.8DX or 24-70mm (36x105) if you want a bit of flexibility, to capture a bit more "feel" of the place.  You want to balance ambient light with your flash (typically 1/60 shutter speed) and don't over power the subjects with flash and create a dark surrounding.  You're at a bar/club, you want to capture the lights, the people, the surrounding, and the fun atmosphere.




thank you! useful stuff.


----------



## CCericola (May 31, 2013)

When you are talking about setting up lights and backdrops you might have to check with the venue. Some require proof of liability insurance to set something like that up. Liability insurance is available to registered businesses.


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 31, 2013)

I wouldn't do this much work without pay! But I probably wouldn't take this on at all if I'd never done this type event photography before. It might be worth taking into consideration what might happen if the pictures don't turn out well or your friend isn't happy with them, it's not like you can retake the photos once the event is done. 

I think there are different skill sets and different equipment used for doing portraits and doing events. I'm an experienced photographer and have done sports and events, and although I've done in-game style portraits, I haven't done formal portraits or studio work so I wouldn't accept that type job. 

If you haven't already you might want to clarify what the friend would expect for a photobooth since a photographer setting up a backdrop etc. might be different than what someone's seen and might expect (the kind that are rented). I think doing a photobooth adds work and planning to this because it would mean the night of the event you'd be trying to run the booth and go around taking pictures.


----------



## sarah_19_nz (May 31, 2013)

The more I read these posts the more I just want to flag the whole thing.


----------



## Vtec44 (May 31, 2013)

sarah_19_nz said:


> The more I read these posts the more I just want to flag the whole thing.




No guts no glory!  Do it and learn from your mistakes.


----------



## sarah_19_nz (May 31, 2013)

Vtec44 said:


> sarah_19_nz said:
> 
> 
> > The more I read these posts the more I just want to flag the whole thing.
> ...




TRUE! hahaha well perhaps I'll MAKE SURE the girl knows that I might suck very badly and ruin her event and that is on her head! haha


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 1, 2013)

I think once you've gotten opinions and suggestions then it's up to you to decide which ideas might work best for you. Hope whatever you decide works out for you.


----------



## sarah_19_nz (Jun 6, 2013)

I am doing it for a measly NZ$100, That's 5 hours, on location, studio style shots of all guests as they arrive with all my gear 2 lights/softboxes and a kick assed backdrop) and then candids throughout the night. I will be editing for hours no doubt.

I'm excited but loosing sleep at the same time. haha She completely understands that I am a beginner and has low expectations. She said she just doesn't want to have to get her mum/family to take the photos on the night and just to enjoy their night, so I guess I'm going to do a good job compared to what some family member with a point and shoot could do! 

Thanks for your help everyone. I will update after the event in September.


----------



## sarah_19_nz (Sep 13, 2013)

Tonight is the night!... If the photos aren't AWFUL I'll post some tomorrow.


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 13, 2013)

I wish I lived closer.. I would come help!   Sounds like fun!


----------



## manaheim (Sep 13, 2013)

Dragging the shutter helps a ton to keep the background from being black.  You have to be careful to watch your ambient light, though.  If there's too much you'll see a lot more ghosting.  I don't have any ghosted examples, but...


















Interestingly that last one may have been the most challenging.  One room school house.  Small windows, VERY bright outside, pretty dark inside.  Note the window and the detail you can still see.  Note how you can see the kids in the background quite well.  etc.  Tough shot.  Dragging the shutter made it happen.


----------



## manicmike (Sep 13, 2013)

Awesome shots bunny man.


----------



## manaheim (Sep 13, 2013)

Thankee!


----------



## sarah_19_nz (Sep 15, 2013)

You guys are miles more advanced than me when it comes to shooting events. I did my studio set up as a photo booth in a room and that part of it went down great! (apart from the backgroud which she had set up which looked GLORIOUS in real life but photographed like SH!T!! lol... Shooting in the very cramped, pitch black pop up tents to get candids, not so much fun. (not posting them haha) It was so dark that my camera, at times refused to focus haha People were sitting in darkness, not ideal. Anyway I have learnt that it's not really my thing and If I did it again I would charge A LOT more, even just for the studio set up and 5 hours of my time, after hours of course.  It was a learning experience though and I will give it another go when family event pop up but for now I am sticking to my known genre and mastering that.  Thank you so much for all of your help, I will refer back to this thread If I ever do it again.


----------

